# A (nearly) White Winter Cyp



## fundulopanchax (Feb 1, 2008)

Here is a Cyp fasciolatum that bloomed last year on a single stem. This year it still has a single flower but three stems.

Ron


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice Ron!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice. More seedling please!?!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning. Nice photo, also.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2008)

Bravo! great flower and good pict! Jean


----------



## toddybear (Feb 2, 2008)

Positively stunning!


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2008)

Big ole' pouch:clap:

Very cool Ron


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2008)

Pretty!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2008)

BTW, when is the blooming season supposed to be?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 4, 2008)

Lovely Ron - next year it will have three flowers I'm sure.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 7, 2008)

I just love the slippers with the large pouches on them! I think they are my favorites! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 7, 2008)

Wonderful Cyp.... I wish mine grow flowers like yours...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 7, 2008)

Spectacular!


----------

